# Daiwa Caldia 2506 - weiß - limitiert / sofort lieferbar...!



## AnglerShopBrüggen (22. April 2010)

In begrenzter Menge *sofort lieferbar*, solange der Vorrat reicht...!







Hier geht es zur ebay Kaufmöglichkeit:

Daiwa Caldia 2506 (Klick)

#:


----------

